# Tibor Back Country CL Wide



## resin_head (Jun 1, 2016)

What say you? Looking for a new reel for my 6wt. I only fish for bonefish. Tossing around the likes of Nautilus, Hatch, etc. The Allen Atlas also has my interest. Appreciate opinions and input as always.


----------



## Capt. TJ Saunders (May 9, 2016)

I have the Hatch 5+ MA on my 6wt iadsolitelt love the combo. Well balanced, tough and sturdy and a strong drag. No complaints


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a Tibor 5-6 signature and it is an awesome reel, I mainly fish redfish and it makes for a fun fight


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

hatch 5+ perfect balance for my 6wt method.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

resin_head said:


> What say you?.


Well, since you asked. It's impossible to go wrong with anything Tibor. Nautilus and Hatch are both cute, but there is something special about the Tibor.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

Fished one on a 6wt tidal for awhile it was a nice light setup and really fun for tailing reds in the grass. I got a hatch for the rod a few days ago and like it a lot too just haven't stuck a fish with that reel yet. I almost prefer the backcountry over the hatch except the drag isn't sealed and got super sticky the one time I dunked it to land a fish wading. Its easy to take apart and clean though. Can't go wrong either way in my opinion.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Aug 20, 2012)

Can not go wrong with the Tibor Backcountry. Extremely light and has a great drag on it.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Very curious about these reels. 

I have an Everglade and a Gulfstream already but I really want to put together a super light 6wt combo for winter reds.

If I can't find a Freestone it'll probably be a Backcountry CL.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Great discussion. I'm also a huge Tibor fan, but have been using a Nautilus FWX on my 7 wt redfish outfit because it's so light. It is far from the equal of a Tibor in quality (in shop now) but only a few redfish actually make the reel turn (no, I don't fish for 20# fish very often). I am debating the same question as the OP. To experiment, I am now using my Everglade on the 7 wt. Yes, it is noticeably heavier. No, it has not affected my casting or enjoyment with the 7 wt. No, I have not used a Backcountry CL. So....I don't think you can go wrong with any Tibor product. But....I now don't think it is a necessity to use the lightest reel out there and sacrifice quality. My $.02.


----------

